# William is gone



## FlopsnWills (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone here remembers me, as I haven't posted in a very long time. I had 2 boys named Charlie and William.
Both were completely healthy up until last month when William had some eye discharge. They went to the vet to get de-wormed and I thought that was all that was wrong. She put William on Baytril and sent us home. A few days later his left eye started to look really bad, so I brought him back in. She gave me gentamicin drops and kept him on Baytril. The drops seemed to be working after a few days, but then I realized that they weren't working, so I picked up some neomycin. Nothing was working, so we set a date to put him under and flush his eye out. Not only did she do that, but she also removed the ulcer on his eye. She said it didn't seem blocked, but one of his molars had spurs on it and she tried her hardest to file it down to the best of her ability. She said it was kind of tricky because he's such a tiny rabbit and his mouth was almost impossible to open wide enough. She seemed to be very optimistic and wanted to keep him on penicillin injections for the next two months. His surgery was exactly one week ago from today. I thought everything was fine because his appetite was great and he seemed happy. I then noticed that his balance was off and he seemed to be acting neurologically damaged. When I woke up this morning, I gave him a bit of apple and he was very uninterested. He had to go in today for his injection anyway, so I didn't bother with an appointment and I rushed him in. I had to leave him there since his vet was in the middle of a surgery and was told to call back at around 4. I did and the receptionist told me she would have the vet call me back. The vet called me back to tell me that his infection had spread to his brain and that she didn't think she could fix this. She thought it would be best to euthanize him, so I agreed and we hung up. I quickly called back to ask if I could say goodbye and the receptionist told me that when they took him out of his cage, he went into cardiac arrest and that she was very sorry.

I don't understand what happened. I'm trying to find information on eye infections spreading to the brain. I don't understand why the Baytril and other antibiotics had no affect at all. He was on the Baytril for a good month. I feel very disappointed and lost. I don't know why he died, he was only five. He was definitely my heart bunny and I feel like I could never find another bunny as nice as him.

I just wanted to vent to people that care. I added some pics so you guys can see just how adorable he was.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about his passing. 

Binky Free, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am so sorry, you have my deepest sympathy.

Binky free William!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your William. He was a very Beautiful Bunny

Binky Pain Free at the RainbowBridge:rainbow: William.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Haley (Dec 24, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear you lost William. He was definitely a beautiful boy and I know he meant the world to you. 

How is Charlie doing?

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it brings you comfort knowing that William is in a better place now. I truly believe that.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear about William. He was such a cute boy 

You did all you could for him. Unfortunately, some things just happen too fast with bunnies.

Thinking of you.

Jan


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for all of the replies, it really does help just knowing there are people out there that understand. A lot of people out there think it's silly crying over a rabbit, but he meant so much to me.

I felt guilty not talking about Charlie in my last post. I figured he was okay, since before our trip to the vet yesterday, I thought I'd let them say goodbye just in case and Charlie acted like William wasn't even there, like he knew that William was ready to go, or like he didn't want to bother him or something. Last night, he hopped around my apartment like everything was fine.

My mom came over this morning (she's always kind of favored Charlie) and told me that Charlie looked very depressed, and I guess she had to point it out for me to see it. Even though he's eating and running around, he still looks a bit off. Even though they were never fully bonded (they had separate cages) they were pretty good friends right from the start. 

Charlie's going to be alone tonight with my 2 cats because I'm at my parents house for Christmas, but hopefully he's okay. I cried so much more than I thought I would last night, but my boyfriend did a good job in comforting me. He never really got to bond with William, but he knew how much he meant to me.

Hopefully Charlie will be okay, I'm going to give him more attention than usual. Before Will passed, I bought 2 huge bunches of parsley and Charlie enjoyed some this morning.

Anyway, thanks for the replies, they made it somewhat easier.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2008)

*FlopsnWills wrote: *


> I thought I'd let them say goodbye just in case and Charlie acted like William wasn't even there, like he knew that William was ready to go, or like he didn't want to bother him or something.


I think they do sense when something is going to happen, and that's maybe why Charlie seemed distant towards William.

He is obviously missing his friend, even if they weren't bonded. The two of you can perhaps comfort each other.

And yes, I think all of us have been through the "but it was only a rabbit" scenario, but all of us here _*do*_ care, so feel free to share your feelings any time.

Jan


----------



## doodle (Jan 1, 2009)

Natalie, I've really missed hearing from you and am soooo saddened to hear about William's passing. He was such a sweet, adorable bunny. I hope you and Charlie are doing okay. Keep in touch. I'm here....if you need to talk, send me a PM. *hugs* Kim


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss of William. Losing a pet is very hard. He was such a cute little guy. 

I bet Charlie will miss his litte buddy to hang out with. :tears2:I hope you can Charlie are doing good. 



:rainbow:RIP Wlliam. Binky Free at the bridge. ink iris:



Karlee


----------

